
Ask HN: Why there is no software architecture inspiration source? - vaibhav228
There are tons of UI inspiration web apps and people upload their work.<p>Why is there no such site for software architecture?<p>Am I missing any sites out there?
======
coderecipe
If you are looking for more practical resources related to architectures in
the cloud, you should take a look at
[https://coderecipe.ai](https://coderecipe.ai) . It is a dev community that
allows others to share recipes (architecture + pros/cons/limitation/cost
analysis + deployment instruction + source code) that can be used directly in
real life situations.

If you have one or a few specific domain of architectures in mind, for example
“how to do user management in AWS”, you can search for a collection of similar
architectures like this
[https://coderecipe.ai/search?q=%23usermanagement](https://coderecipe.ai/search?q=%23usermanagement)
, this way you can compare different alternatives. Similarly, if you are
interested in different ways to “Store time series of data”, there’s also a
collection of that here
[https://coderecipe.ai/search?q=%23timeseriesdb](https://coderecipe.ai/search?q=%23timeseriesdb).
The site contains a lot of recipes that is based on serverless design, so this
will give you everything serverless related
[https://coderecipe.ai/search?q=%23serverless](https://coderecipe.ai/search?q=%23serverless)
.

I am the founder of this platform, currently we have mostly AWS related
recipes but there will be more GCP and Azure stuff coming soon, let me know if
you have any questions :)

~~~
vaibhav228
Nice. I was thinking on the same line.

Like UX Pin, Dribble, there should be for backend/front end software
architecture.

I liked the site. What's plan on adding more resources?

~~~
coderecipe
We are currently testing different domains, what are you interested to see
more?

~~~
vaibhav228
End to end system design.

What is the architecture of coderecipe. It looks like angular on front end.
What are you using for CMS?

~~~
coderecipe
When you say e2e, how big of the scope are you talking about? from frontend to
everything in backend? can you give an example? I think the bigger the scope
is, the more it will be used as a reference rather than directly able to use?

architecture of coderecipe: haha good question! yes we are using angular for
frontend, and CMS is custom code built on top of AWS serverless.

------
amirouche
You can look at:

\- [https://github.com/aosabook/](https://github.com/aosabook/)

\- [https://github.com/mspnp/](https://github.com/mspnp/)

\- [https://martinfowler.com/](https://martinfowler.com/)

Regarding distributed architecture:

\- [http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/)

\- [https://github.com/theanalyst/awesome-distributed-
systems](https://github.com/theanalyst/awesome-distributed-systems)

\- [https://github.com/binhnguyennus/awesome-
scalability](https://github.com/binhnguyennus/awesome-scalability)

Also [https://github.com](https://github.com) ;)

~~~
vaibhav228
thanks for the resources.

------
closeparen
The Azure docs are surprisingly great at enumerating and describing
architecture and distributed systems techniques.

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/azure/architecture/patterns...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/azure/architecture/patterns/)

------
BubRoss
[https://github.com/LiveAsynchronousVisualizedArchitecture/la...](https://github.com/LiveAsynchronousVisualizedArchitecture/lava)

------
nextos
[http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/) is one of my
favorite sites.

------
x0hm
[http://www.github.com](http://www.github.com)

